# At what age will our puppy Dachshund lose her baby teeth?



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

At what age will our puppy Dachshund lose her baby teeth? Also, what age do we change from 4 meals a day to 3 meals per day?

:huh:


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi!
Jack-jack is now just over 20 wks and he's just lost two teeth and one is coming loose...so this might give you a bit of a idea?

I didn't really follow any guideline as for when to reduce his meals.. i noticed that he started to not wanting to eat when i offered him meals then i started to reduce. Now he is 3 meals a day but sometimes only has 2. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wyndham (Feb 5, 2010)

do you have to do anything different when they start losing teeth?
Colin is 14 weeks and on 3 meals a day which he scoffs!


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Wyndham said:


> do you have to do anything different when they start losing teeth?
> Colin is 14 weeks and on 3 meals a day which he scoffs!


i don't do anything different... actually i give him chews more often to help the loose ones come off. that's about it.

if he is still happy with 3 meals a day then i would stick to it..unless you find that he is still hungry then i would try 4 small meals and see how it goes. 14 wks is still very young! a few weeks make a big difference.


----------

